# Moving



## Sulcas-Samuels (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi. 
I'm new to this site. I am currently filling in my visa forms but a agency has told me that my partner won't get a resident visa as he is type1 diabetic. But when I've looked at the health immigration website it says nothing about it. 
I don't want to get my hopes up if it not possible for us to move.
Please help


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Sulcas-Samuels said:


> Hi. I'm new to this site. I am currently filling in my visa forms but a agency has told me that my partner won't get a resident visa as he is type1 diabetic. But when I've looked at the health immigration website it says nothing about it. I don't want to get my hopes up if it not possible for us to move. Please help


I'd say it's not as black and white as you've been led to believe.
It all depends on how much your partner is considered to drain the NZ health system.
Have a look at this :-
http://www.immigration.govt.nz/opsmanual/
Filter through the Residency rules and look through "Requirements" you will find "Acceptable health standards".
He may well be considered to cost the NZ health system more than the $41000 limit. Immigration (or more to the point their Medical Assessor) will take into account all likely medical bills like cost of medication, consultation costs etc and total them up over his expected lifetime years.
Pledging you will pay for private health insurance won't make any difference because as a Resident you are entitled to a certain amount of care at the cost of the NZ health system regardless.

Even though he may cost the system more than the limit and be refused on that basis you can always apply for a medical waiver.
This is where Immigration consider if having you both as Residents with your skills and experience outweighs the health issues. You may find that your partner is granted a visa this way ?


----------



## Sulcas-Samuels (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you xx


----------

